# Glycine Airman MLV 24 hour conversion pics



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

When I first joined the forums back in May, I promised pictures when my Airman MLV came back from Werner Siegrist at Falcon Watch. Werner was able to convert the MLV to a "Purist" 24-hour configuration.

Since Glycine does not manufacture an hour hand that would fit the 24-hour pinion, Werner was able to use the hour hand from an Airman 2000, and paint it black. In one of the photos you can just barely see the outline of where the lume goes on the Airman 2000. This is only visible in the right light at the correct angle.

I Love this watch! It has shown itself to be a very practical watch, easily read in all sorts of lighting conditions. It's 42mm size also fits very nicely on my 6.75 inch wrist, and the weight is just perfect.

-Michael




































Sorry about the terrible photography!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Michael, that is a nice conversion. 

Werner converted my 46mm Airman for me as well.

Thanks for the pictures.

Wemedge


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Looks super! I'm glad Werner was able to make it happen for you (painting the 2000 hour hand, etc...).
How's the glow at night? Easy to read?
Your watch now reminds me of my custom "Habu"...


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Thanks for the pics. Looks super! I'm glad Werner was able to make it happen for you (painting the 2000 hour hand, etc...).
> How's the glow at night? Easy to read?
> Your watch now reminds me of my custom "Habu"...


Hi Dennis!

Yes, the MLV is fantastic at night. It got its real acid test flying over the pacific a couple weeks ago, and the lume stayed nice and consistent for the entire 5.5 hour flight.

I was hoping the MLV would turn out to have a similar level of practicality to your Habu, and I think it has succeeded. Your watch is surely something special, and I must admit, ever since I first saw it, I've been keeping my eyes open for a good used Airman 2000!

-Michael


----------

